# Corned Beef and eventually Pastrami Qview



## mike w (Oct 30, 2014)

Howdy, to capitalize on the warm weather, todays project is going to be corned beef which will be turned into pastrami. I decide to use my camera this time since my kindle is a pain in the behind to take pictures with. The recipe is not mine, its taken from another website (I don't believe links are allowed here) with a slight modification utilizing the Digging dog farm universal cure calculator which is in the curing forum here. I figure i'll be able to pull this one out in 10 days since I injected it and it's not too thick, about 2 1/2" at the thickest portion. Then, i'll soak it for a day in cold water, changing it out every 8 hours, then off to the smoker to 203 degrees F. I'm debating on injecting it with beef broth, which is what I do with briskets just to add some more flavor in there. More pics to follow.

2728g beef brisket + 1 gallon of water

about 5 tbsp. pickling spice,

7 crushed garlic cloves

2 bay leaves just because my wife brought me a branch of fresh bay leaves from a co-worker.

brown sugar to =3% on the calculator

kosher salt = 3.5% on the calc.

and cure #1 @156ppm.

trimmed fat cap to 1/4"













trimmed.JPG



__ mike w
__ Oct 30, 2014






weighed the meat for use with the cure calculator. tub is zeroed out on my digital scale













weighed.JPG



__ mike w
__ Oct 30, 2014






submerged and injected with brine













submerged.JPG



__ mike w
__ Oct 30, 2014






off to the fridge with water weights to keep it submerged













water weights.JPG



__ mike w
__ Oct 30, 2014






 Nov 9 2014

Today is the day the brisket came out of its brine bath. I rinsed it off and got all the embedded spices out of the fat, cleaned out the tub and put the brisket back in. I covered it with cold water and back into the fridge for 8 hours to soak and get some of the salt out. Later tonight I will pat it dry, and apply a rub to it, then back in the fridge for two days. 11 Nov will be the day to smoke.













washed.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014






covered in cold water and back in the fridge.













8 hr soak.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 9, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2014)

Should be tasty. Have you looked at Pop's Brine method? No need to weigh when using his brine:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

I'm not sure that I would inject with beef broth after. I like the flavor profile of the corned beef as it is. Prior to soaking your corned beef, I'd slice a small piece off and fry it up and taste it to see if its to salty. You may be surprised and find that its not all that bad. If you do end up soaking change the water out every hour. Do a fry sample again when changing water to see where you're at.  Don't use tap water if it is treated, you can get off flavors from it.

We use Pop's brine and have found that 1/3-1/2 cup of salt is where we like the salt level for bacon and corned beef. No soaking needed.


----------



## mike w (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes sir, I've read his thread. I've cured two hams with the percentages Pops used on his post in the calculator thread. I wasn't sure if I wanted the corned beef to be sweet. The hams were amazing and I've got two more curing at the moment they go that quick! :)

I may quarter it, inject one with beef broth, turn one into hash, and give the wife her due of pastrami with the other pieces since she isn't a corned beef fan. The possibilities are endless :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Looks like a great start.  Be sure to let us know how it turns out.  Sounds like good advice from Case  ( that's why he gets paid the big money  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ).  I have been doing the standard beef, pork and poultry for quite a while but these are the type things I want to try.  Bacon, ham, corned beef, pastrami, cheese, sausage and the Missus wants salmon.  I have some things in my life holding me back but these are the type things I want to try.  I'll get it all sorted hopefully sooner than later.  I love reading posts like this and learning from folks.  I'm one of those crazy folks who want/need all their ducks in a row before starting a project.  Maybe I should just make do and "wing it" a little more often!  Sink or swim, just give it a whirl!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Danny,
I keep reading great recipes here and across the web and have to try them! Your post on posole has me craving that and looking for hominey:) smoked cheese, lox, gravlax, tons of sausage recipes, those fatties, all so delicious! I look forward to seeing a smoked scotch egg recipe and smoked haggis from our northern friends :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello Mike.  The "rule" on links ( as I understand it ) is that links are allowed ONLY if that is the only way to offer help to a member.  So if you could retype the recipe then the link would be frowned on.  If a member says they have looked everywhere and asks where can I find "X", the only way to offer help is a link.  Many times over here the only way to help a U.K. member is with a link.  Some of these things are tough to find here.  With that in mind, a link to hominy is below if you can't get it at your usual supplier.

Now if I have interpreted the rules wrong the link will be deleted and I will receive a very polite PM from a Mod. saying 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I'll probably even be very politely told if I do it again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or worse yet they may send the boys around to pay me a personal visit  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!  Man! Beleive me!  You don't want them to send the boys around!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously now.  Jeff runs this site as part of his business.  If folks are getting free advertising what incentive would they have for becoming a sponsor?  The Mods do a very fine job IMHO and keep the site running smoothly and keep all the fools out which allows us to conduct our "business" without being hassled.  They have rules to follow I am sure but I believe they judge each post on it's content.  I try to avoid links as much as possible but since we have started the Group I have not had a link deleted.  I truly believe they understand things are not so easy find/obtain things here.

As for the pozle, I have stolen ideas from many recipes.  I'll cobble together a recipe and when I make it I'll post "my" recipe.  Annette doesn't even understand what hominy is.  So far she has been game and tried everything even if it sounded strange to her.  I haven't made anything YET that she won't eat.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.mexgrocer.co.uk/Pozole-Hominy/


----------



## mike w (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation. That's why I didn't post the link as it's to another cooking website. Thank you for e link also :) I look forward to seeing your qview!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello Mike.  I have never had the "real deal" corned beef or pastrami.  Bout time I gave it a shot.  I want to check my understanding of the calculator.  You weigh the meat then add the same weight in water for 1:1 or half the weight of the meat for 2:1.  Then use the total of the 2 as the weight for the calculator.  For corned beef you can use 1:1 but for bacon or ham you should use at least 2:1.  Is that your understanding or am I all outta whack?

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 2, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Mike.  I have never had the "real deal" corned beef or pastrami.  Bout time I gave it a shot.  I want to check my understanding of the calculator.  You weigh the meat then add the same weight in water for 1:1 or half the weight of the meat for 2:1.  Then use the total of the 2 as the weight for the calculator.  For corned beef you can use 1:1 but for bacon or ham you should use at least 2:1.  Is that your understanding or am I all outta whack?
> Danny



Danny, I would post in the calculator thread rather than having me explain it so that Martin and the other experts can explain because of safety. I'm still learning the ropes with that.


----------



## mike w (Nov 10, 2014)

KINDLE_CAMERA_1414824265000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 10, 2014






Out of the water bath dried off and rubbed down with ground nut (peanut) oil. Rub applied and popped into the fridge to smoke tomorrow.

Rub
2Tbsp ground black pepper
1tbsp Brown sugar
2 Tbsp coriander seeds
2 tsp smoked paprika
1 tsp ground mustard
2 tsp garlic powder

Since I can't leave well enough alone I am trying a modified rub from the last pastrami I made. Less black pepper and using coriander seeds instead of powder. I think I would crush the seeds up a bit in a mortar and pestle next time since they were difficult to get evenly distributed in the rub and on the meat.

Edit updated original post


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm with ya.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 11, 2014)

Today was the day, started at 8am with the smoker pre-heated to 225F, internal smoker temp around 200F degrees since it was a bit chilly out all day. I put a large water pan under the brisket and added about 2 cups of hot water, to catch drippings and to keep it moist. The added bacon was for breakfast today.













10735650_10152554589468985_836181445_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014






1pm temp is still running around 200F inside the smoker













IMG_1095.JPG



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014


















IMG_1096.JPG



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014






While that was going on, I had two side projects, bacon and Christmas Hams and the cure data for those













Bacon!.JPG



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014


















Curing data.JPG



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014


















Xmas ham.JPG



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014






Around 230pm, the brisket started stalling, so I wrapped it in foil and I tossed a bunch of potatos into the drip pan along with another 2 cups of hot water.













10748773_10152554589078985_1516492543_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014






It started raining at 5pm, along with being pitch dark out, and the brisket was only at 180F internal temp, so I pulled it off the smoker, unwrapped it, placed it into the drip pan, then covered it with foil and put it in the oven on 350F to finish it. At 7pm it hit 205F internal, so I turned off the oven and let it sit inside the oven for 30 minutes to rest.













10751605_10152554588948985_466317181_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014






Money shot, fork tender. Next time, I need to buy some cabbage.  













10754894_10152554588558985_2087289755_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014


















10808393_10152554588738985_1910178141_n.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 11, 2014






Flavor was really great, I liked the amount of pepper and more importantly so did my wife and kid.

Thanks for following!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 12, 2014)

WOW!!  Save me a bite or two of that!  That looks GREAT!  With potatoes and cabbage I reckon that would be a meal to remember!  Fine job Mike.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Mike!  We are having a BIG "discussion" here at home.  Annette INSISTS that is brisket and corned beef comes in a can!  It's a British thing I guess.  Can't convince her that is the "REAL DEAL" and the canned stuff just ain't gonna cut it.  I had the same "discussion" with a couple folks at work.  Not to worry, I am sure as soon as she tastes it she will throw out the can of corned beef.  You are making work for me you know.  Once she tastes the real thing she is gonna want me to sart making it.  REALLY fine looking meat!  Good job my friend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 12, 2014)

I went to waitrose today to get some cabbage and other stuff. I saw that they had British corned beef in the deli section. It was in a large salami type bung and looked like potted meat to me. 
I'd imagine that when all the Irish immigrants came over to the states and brought corned beef recipes with them, they had to use brisket since it was a cheap cut of meat back then. Hence the differences. 
Here is an interesting question. Did British corned beef in its current form come about during world war 2? I'd be very interested to know. I watched an episode of the hairy bikers and the meals that were served around that time period. It was pretty nifty. Just my wild ass guess :)

Ask her if it's salt beef?





KC5TPY said:


> :ROTF   Hey Mike!  We are having a BIG "discussion" here at home.  Annette INSISTS that is brisket and corned beef comes in a can!  It's a British thing I guess.  Can't convince her that is the "REAL DEAL" and the canned stuff just ain't gonna cut it.  I had the same "discussion" with a couple folks at work.  Not to worry, I am sure as soon as she tastes it she will throw out the can of corned beef.  You are making work for me you know.  Once she tastes the real thing she is gonna want me to sart making it.  REALLY fine looking meat!  Good job my friend.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello Mike.  You hit the nail on the head.  Because of  WW2 and rationing ( which carried on to 1958 ) So many things are different here.  You saw corned beef at the supermarket. doesn't look like anything you want to taste.

I wrote a novel about WW2, rationing, fat content, my opinion about how animals are bred here now, etc..  When I reread it I discovered:  No one gives a ****!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd read it, what's the name of the book?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry Mike.  What I meant was I wrote a REALLY long post then decided not to post it.  Like you I think the austerity of the war years and then the continued rationing shaped many things about how current day British think about food.  I have seen some shows on TV and gleaned stuff from other reading to confirm this.  In the 50's 60's money was tight and beef was expensive.  Folks wanted a smaller "joint" of beef so the breeders bred cattle for the purpose.  Below are 2 photos.  The first is of a champion Angus bull from 1960.  The second is of a champion Angus bull from 2009.  The photos speak for themselves.  Keep Smokin!

Danny













1960.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Nov 13, 2014


















2009.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Nov 13, 2014


----------



## mike w (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd take that little guy and make him a pet! That would have been a good Post to read Danny. The area of PA I grew up in is poor, even more so now. It's all coal mining country and you can still see the row houses and where the company store influenced the towns. Depression era and ww2  recipes were pretty cool to read. I copied some of them from my dad's cookbooks from the late 1800s through the 1960s.


----------



## mike w (Nov 13, 2014)

Reuben sandwich with quick sauerkraut












KINDLE_CAMERA_1415115917000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 13, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2014)

loks like it turned out nice and tasty! Nice Smoke!


----------



## mike w (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes sir, it was quite delicious! Even my wife commented on it. She isn't a corned beef fan but she liked this. Salt content was Good, not too much



dirtsailor2003 said:


> loks like it turned out nice and tasty! Nice Smoke!


----------

